# St. Francis Winter Open 2015



## TentsOnFire (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy days, oh happy days. It's MY turn to host a competition. 

Date: Sunday, February 1, 2015
Time: 12noon-7pm
Location: St. Francis High School, La Cañada Flintridge, CA
Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, Square-1, Pyraminx and Skewb
Tentative: 5x5, Megaminx, and 3x3 BLD

http://www.cubingusa.com/StFrancis2015/index.php

Anyone not attended will be hunted and stalked. So sign up early be there.


----------



## TentsOnFire (Jan 2, 2015)

No one wants to sign up? Okay, I guess I don't have to mention the Super Smash Bros. for Wii U that will be happening throughout the competition.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 2, 2015)

TentsOnFire said:


> No one wants to sign up? Okay, I guess I don't have to mention the Super Smash Bros. for Wii U that will be happening throughout the competition.


I would come, because of smash, but I live int he UK, so I cant.


----------



## natezach728 (Jan 3, 2015)

TentsOnFire said:


> No one wants to sign up? Okay, I guess I don't have to mention the Super Smash Bros. for Wii U that will be happening throughout the competition.



whah what, can we play in between events!?


----------



## TentsOnFire (Jan 4, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> whah what, can we play in between events!?



Yeah. You can.


----------

